# WCM Boatworks - 2015 14'er -- Anyone seen/heard of this?



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been looking at old Kennedy Crafts to make into a micro flats boat for a while when I stumbled upon this today. I believe the base price is $2600. What are yal's thoughts about the layout/price.

New 2015 14' river/bay boat.100%wood free life time hull warranty. Light weight solid construction. All hand laid fiberglass built out of all top quality materials. Custom colors and layouts. You design your floor plan we will build it to meet your wants.

Max HP:25 
Length: 14'
Width:60"
Weight: 260 lbs

Standard features: bow and stern light,3 stainless cleats,flotation, rub rail of your choice.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice little skiff. Price seems ok  for what it is. Doesn't get much cheaper than that Lifetime warranty Last as long as their in business though. Could be cheaper than a restore though.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Would need to know the layup to know if it's a good deal or not. $2600 means it has about $800 worth of materials in it. It would be tough to build a quality hull for $800.


----------



## Limitless Skiffs (Dec 14, 2015)

I build these boats we don't take any short cuts and only use top quality materials in our boats. They are all hand laid and built to your specification of what you want built. The hull consist of 1.5 oz mat,18 oz woven. 
biaxial, coosa transom, nida core becks and boxes.The rub rail was a mis print in the add. For a complete boat minus motor & trailer retails for $2900

other additional add on's

Center console $400
Hatches $90 each
Pop up cleats $52 each
Poling platform $450
Grab Bar $375
Inside gunnels $400
LED lighting starting at $18.99


----------

